# Sound effects & soundscapes for you.....



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

*Sound Effects & Soundscapes For You.....*

I have complied sound effects & sound scapes in folders for all on my freeshare site. Some are from forum members here & other halloween forums & sites -credit where credit due- (if you see something that is yours & didn't want posted,apologies,i will remove it) I just simply put in themed folders for easier access.Adding to it all the time in a folder "new additions" ,that way you don't have to blow thru the all the folders again, i can file them after Halloween, ( starting to play with custom voicings in folder i named "SFX voicings" )
Enjoy - DL

Password is - haunttunes

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8401245/1b5da472/sharing.html


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG..... Thank You! Thank You! This has just majorly improved my CarnEvil themed haunt this year! Thank You for saving me sooooo much time searching for the right music. You are Awesome! Phyllis


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Glad there was something in there for you, & thats what we're about here,As other have given me, i give back to you all.
My fav themes are haunted organ,twisted circus & haunted nursery.

& now let the show begin (insert twisted carney music),....happy haunting - DL


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

This is so very helpful,Thank you!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent!! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

cool, thank you!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic! Just what I was looking for!


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmmmm, It opens but shows to be empty!?!?!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

YardHaunt ATOM said:


> Hmmmm, It opens but shows to be empty!?!?!


 I found the same thing....no file in the folder. Darn....always on the lookout for new ambient soundtracks. PM me if you can when the problem is corrected. Thnx.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

same here its empty


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Are you finding no files in any folders or just the "new additions" folder
If it's the new additions,sorry nothing new in there yet, had a kid friday nite with no ins wipe out my truck, 
customer jobs piling up, so kinda dealing with that right now.
If you are having a problem getting into any folders,.......... let me know.
(There may be a folder or 2 with nothing in there yet)


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow....Thats not good about the truck! Sorry to hear it!!!
When I open the page and enter the password, it takes me to My 4shared folder with nothing else.... Any help would be AWESOME!


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Just visited my site, for some weird reason all my files got dumped ??!!??!!
I will have to reload them all ! crap, no explanation from them as yet....WTF
Sorry everyone, this will take a little time to reload & file them, will repost when done.


----------

